# Flourish Comprehensive how much to add?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I have been using comprehensive now for a couple weeks with my planted 38g and it just doesn't seem like I can ever get the right quantity down. I know on the bottle it states to use one cap for 60g once or twice a week. I am starting to get some cupped leaves on my swords and wisteria so I think there might be a lacking of some iron or calcium in the tank. Just wondering if someone could give a more accurate amount to use.
Thanks
Biz


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i wouldn't add anymore comprehensive, if you're lacking in certain areas, you can add those to your tank, if you have curled leaves, i don't think that would be caused by lack of iron... can you post your params?


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Params as of last night

Ammonia 0
Nitrates 20pp
Phosphates 1.0 ppm
Ph is 6.6

Thats all I have for tests right now. If you need any other info please let me know.
Thanks
Biz

Oh forgot to add I recently had to bring my phosphates way down with some water changes. Don't know if this would cause this. But my phosphates were over 5ppm. When I measured them yesterday. I got them down then dosed back up to bring everything to where they are now.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I just completely tore down my canister filter and I think I found out why my phosphates were so high. I didn't replace my filter floss layer and well lets just say it was a few months past needed to be changed. I put new floss in there. I will chech my phosphates again today before I go to work and see what they are at. That's the only thing I can think of right now that might have been screwing up my plants. If anyone has any other ideas please let me know. 
Thanks
Biz


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lots of phosphates usually equals more plants in a tank rather than anything else.
Too much phosphate can be bad if other things are out of balance though.

I have had 5ppm phosphates and the tank was growing insane. A curling of leaves could be a lack of potassium, or a burning from too much heat
What type of plant is it, and how much light do you have? There are so many variables

Water quality could play a role, and sensitive types of plants in too hard of water could be an issue too


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

The plants that are starting to have curling leaves are water wisteria and some wendti crypts.

I have almost 3 wpg , a 96w 6700K bulb and its a 38g tank.

Adding excel for now until I get pressurized CO2, in a week or so.

I guess I will just going down the list and eliminating things. 
Thanks
Biz


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Took some pictures tonight of my crypts and wisteria to better show what I am dealing with. I am starting to get some algae on the bottom leaves of my wisteria, which was there when I bought them from petsmart. Should I just cut these leaves off or cut right below the top and just replant the top of them? I am trying to get a better dosing sched for my excel as this could be one of the causes for this algae outbreak. Can't wait til my stuff gets here for my pressurized co2. 
Thanks
Biz

Full tank shot









Curling leaves on crypts

























Wisteria


----------

